# Capuchin Monkeys - a cautionary tale!



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Some members may well remember an episode several years ago (2007?).

A private keeper offered a young Capuchin monkey for sale - with the proviso, quite correctly, that the prospective purchaser should have a DWA licence & liability insurance.

A potential buyer made conrtact and agreed to meet & collect the monkey in a Motorway services near Bristol.

When the seller arrived he found that it was a "sting operation" by Andy Shipp of the RSPCA Special Operations Unit - he was arrested by Police, taken back to his home and the young Capuchin & the breeding pair were seized by the Police and passed to the RSPCA. The three Capuchins were then transported to Monkey World!

If the RSPCA transported the Capuchins to Monkey World, the RSPCA were breaching the Dangerous Wild Animals Act!

The RSPCA already had at least two criminal convictions for breach of DWA and a criminal conviction for Perverting the Course of Justice (R v RSPCA 1984).

Charges were brought against the owner - and when it finally reached Court the Judge found the owner Not Guilty.

Interestingly the RSPCA have only brought 6 (yes, that is correct, 6!) cases of cruelty in relation to primates over a period of years - and only 2 cases were successful! 

That should conclusively prove to any right minded individual that the arguments put forward by Monkey World & Wild Futures are false and exaggerated.

The owner then tried to get the 3 Capuchins back - the Police, who officially seized them, passed the buck to the RSPCA - who said it was nothing to do with them! 
During all this time (several years!) the Capuchins were held at Monkey World. The pair had a further young one whilst in the 'care' of Monkey World - but it's fate was unknown - did it die or was it sold?
Civil action was taken to recover the 3 Capuchins - but was ignored by Monkey World. In a 'last ditch' attempt to delay passing the animals to their rightdful owner, Monkey World placed the 3 Capuchins with other Capuchins in quarantine! Monkey World were then ordered by a senior DEFRA veterinary officer to hand over the animals - witnessed by a member of this site.

Pretty despicable behaviour on the part of Monkey World and the RSPCA!

Interestingly, Andy Shipp was transferred to the RSPCA legal department and, in oral evidence to a. Parliamentary Select Committee, blatantly lied to the Select Committee!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Sad state of affairs...
Rspca dont get much admiration from me.
Said before rescued marmies and sent to a so called rescue centre that they supported.
Only to do homework and see they sell babies at 8-10 wks.
Also sell the cage to keep them in.

Something does need done to prevent selling to the wrong people.
There not pets and never will be.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not on any side here, but wasn't the capuchin being sold too young (from an ethics point of view) to be taken away from its parents according to Monkey World, which is why they stepped in? 
I could be very wrong or just swept away by the media as I only heard the story on Monkey World's TV show, someone please correct me if I'm misguided.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Capuchin monkeys - a cautionary tale!*

Ophexis

If you saw it on Monkey World TV, I'm sure that it wouldn't be biased - like hell it wouldn't be biased!Bet they didn't show the DEFRA vet ordering Monkey World to return the Capuchins!

The Judge at the trial upheld the law in kicking out the prosecution! What Monkey World think is immaterial - we know they'd like to make the law, but this country hasn't stooped that low -yet!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

duffey said:


> Ophexis
> 
> If you saw it on Monkey World TV, I'm sure that it wouldn't be biased - like hell it wouldn't be biased!Bet they didn't show the DEFRA vet ordering Monkey World to return the Capuchins!
> 
> The Judge at the trial upheld the law in kicking out the prosecution! What Monkey World think is immaterial - we know they'd like to make the law, but this country hasn't stooped that low -yet!


Oh no I'm not saying there wasn't bias - I know when I watch that show there's a crazy amount of bias! I do actually roll my eyes at some of things Ms Cronin comes out with. But, was there any truth behind the age of the young primate? Because even as a non-primate keeper, I know that taking a very young capuchin away from its parents can be very detrimental to its psychological health.


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

This story has so many sides.
Monkey worlds.
Primate Keepers. (on here can be biased too)
RSPCA
Clearly the RSPCA are useless, I can't say I have much time for them either.

I'm not on a side here, but am thinking, what if Monkey Worlds view point was that if this young (possibly underaged) capuchin was been passed from owner to owner it would be just to much stress?

Just a thought


----------

